# Volcano Coffee Works



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We have a roastery in an industrial estate, we serve coffee from it. Pop in for a visit!










*Volcano Coffee Works is a gourmet small batch roastery that provides consistently excellent hand roasted seasonal coffee, with a package of training, technical services, advice and on-going support*

*

Volcano Coffee&#8230;

More...


----------

